# Any ex pats near parques de tesistan zapopan?



## Chuy1951 (Aug 26, 2017)

I made it! Am staying in a departamento of a Christian friend of mine who works in California. He has allowed me to live here rent free until I get my self settled in Queretaro. 
Any ex pats near here?
Also, any hostels or reasonably priced airb&b's in Queretaro city that one might be aware of?
I plan on going there and staying in one for a week or two while I find my future retirement place. Planning on early December or mid to late January as my time of departure.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Chuy1951 said:


> He has allowed me to live here rent free until I get my self settled in Queretaro.
> Any ex pats near here?
> Also, any hostels or reasonably priced airb&b's in Queretaro city that one might be aware of?
> I plan on going there and staying in one for a week or two while I find my future retirement place. Planning on early December or mid to late January as my time of departure.


I believe Parques de Tesistan, Zapopan is 25 km away from me. 

Re: Queretaro, do you mean Queretaro, Mezquitan?

In general, I found availability for furnished apartments (including airbnb) to be low in GDL for December especially, as GDL is popular for both vacationing and family visits around xmas. 

Depends wjhat you want though. As of a couple of weeks ago, there still were a number of very simply studio apartments on airbnb.


----------

